# Stelzer free piston engine



## Tim Tylor (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello

I have found interessting movies from stelzer free piston engine.


Stelzer Motor- Frank Stelzer / der Historische Beginn der Stelzers Motor 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJ9TWG-MkOY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJ9TWG-MkOY[/ame]

Stelzer Motor / Frank Stelzer bei seine letzte Präsentation ( 5er Motor ) 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YR5PGGKS4ys&feature=related]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YR5PGGKS4ys&feature=related[/ame]

Stelzer Motor - Sensation im Deutschen Museum vorgestellt. 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eLzM-dK9DQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eLzM-dK9DQ[/ame]

Website:

http://stelzermotor.info/

friendly greetings


----------



## cidrontmg (Sep 20, 2010)

Frank Stelzer was a fine inventor, without any "formal" education. His motor, unlike many similar flights of fancy, actually works - with very low revs only. The motor is next to impossible to balance with the usual 2-cylinder configuration. And it vibrates like crazy.
It would be rather a simple modeling proposition, Stelzer´s own motors were just biggish models anyway. 
Thanks for reminding me about an engine I had completely forgotten!


----------

